# Transport help needed



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi, AMAR needs help with transport from Tom River, N.J. to Centerville, PA..
The people on either end are willing to drive part way, but we need help with transport in between. I understand its a 10 hour drive one way for them. A little 8 yr old male is being surrendered and I have a foster in Centerville, Pa.
Not being from the East coast its hard for me to know what the distances are. If anyone has any thought, please pm me. thanks, Edie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Edie, I just googled & got this: 
Toms River, NJ
6 hours 42 mins
Centerville, PA	
671.9 km
I wish I lived near there to help, but Europe is too far for me!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Edie - when do you need the transport to take place? 
We have several NJ families here and I'm hoping some might chime in. My DHs family is from the Toms River area. Wondering if we could get a chain going from say Toms River to Philly and another leg from Philly to Harrisburg or somewhere in between and recipient from Harrisburg to Centerville. I think Josymir is in the Harrisburg area. Don't know if she could get involved but maybe she knows someone. I also might try the person Jim knows who flies rescue pups and I think is in NJ. I'll look into things.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks, That would be a great help and I can send you the foster phone number for contact, if you find any help.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Edie - when do you need the transport to take place?
> We have several NJ families here and I'm hoping some might chime in. My DHs family is from the Toms River area. Wondering if we could get a chain going from say Toms River to Philly and another leg from Philly to Harrisburg or somewhere in between and recipient from Harrisburg to Centerville. I think Josymir is in the Harrisburg area. Don't know if she could get involved but maybe she knows someone. I also might try the person Jim knows who flies rescue pups and I think is in NJ. I'll look into things.


Just another reason why I love you so much, Sue---you are always there for the rescue effort! :wub:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

When does the transport have to happen. Over the weekend? I live in NJ and may be able to help out this weekend.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm in Virginia (about 7 hours South of Centerville, PA) but if yall get totally stuck on finding transport and need me to drive up to help, just let me know the details.:wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bridgett, How far are you from Tom River, N.J., Are you mid way at all??


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Josymir is in the Greensburg PA area which is quite a distance from Centerville. She is actually closer to the Pittsburgh, PA area.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Edie - 
Bridget in VA is down pretty far south from Tom's River and the dog has to go up north do don't think that will work that well as it would be a long trip just to get to Toms River. It's about 1.5 hours south of where I am here so it would end up being a very long drive to get there and then take him forward. Debbie - it's south of you too but not as far. Don't really know many members in PA who could help from East to West. I think that would be key.

I heard from the Dog Rescue Pilot Sid's contact, Shannon, whom I know from Jim's marathon running. She said that he could do the entire trip since he's from NJ and could fly into Centerville and then back to NJ but the cost in fuel and probably airport fees would be $600. It's sort of an awkward drive when you look at the map and would cost everyone gas $$ for their car so wondering if we were able to try to raise donations if the flight could work? What are your thoughts? He is committed to doing these rescues and volunteers with the national pet rescue pilot organizations, but this flight would be a lot of money for him to shoulder. He'll often ferry several dogs rescuing them from shelters. He also could probably do it next week but would need to find out soon. Don't know what your timeframe is. He has one of those funding pages. I know we can't fundraise here without Yung's authorization so this would all be contingent on his okay. Just wondering if it seems like an option or not.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I just planned the route on map quest and I'm about 1 1/2 hours from centerville, pa. I'm also about 1 hour away (in the opposite direction) from Toms River. Unless I'm looking at the wrong Centerville, PA, it isn't that far into Pennsylvania.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

harrysmom said:


> I just planned the route on map quest and I'm about 1 1/2 hours from centerville, pa. I'm also about 1 hour away (in the opposite direction) from Toms River. Unless I'm looking at the wrong Centerville, PA, it isn't that far into Pennsylvania.


Debbie - it looked far to me. West of Harrisburg near Lake Erie, if it's that Centerville. Maybe there are two. LOL, It's 7 hours from Tom's River to Centerville in driving time so it would be a long drive for you I would think. Where did you see one?


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sue, 

I guess there are 2 Centervilles in PA. The one I saw was close to Easton. The other one would be too much of a drive for us. Sorry for the mix-up. We could still drive a leg of the trip if we're needed though.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Too bad I'm too far west.... If it were to Indiana,I could do it...


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah, I'm very far away, but never too far to try and do my part if it means making a rescue happen that otherwise would not be possible. A pitch-in fundraiser for transport is a great idea Sue.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Summergirl73 said:


> Yeah, I'm very far away, but never too far to try and do my part if it means making a rescue happen that otherwise would not be possible. A pitch-in fundraiser for transport is a great idea Sue.


It's a real long way, Bridget and in the opposite direction. I was in touch with the pilot's GF (I think she's his GF) and he's down in Toms River so it would be perfect but if money isn't raised, it's all our of their pockets which doesn't seem fair to me to do. I can see if it's a whole bunch of dogs rescued from a shelter... they did a massive save a few months back but that's a lot for one dog. Not saying each and every dog doesn't count but I would feel bad having them shoulder $600. I didn't hear anything back from Edie. I'll try e-mailing her.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I don't think this is going to work out, with the longs drives for them. I am going to see if another Rescue in that area can be contacted.
Sue your right, that a lot to fly one Rescue.
Thanks for all the ideas.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I don't think this is going to work out, with the longs drives for them. I am going to see if another Rescue in that area can be contacted.
> Sue your right, that a lot to fly one Rescue.
> Thanks for all the ideas.


Edie - I just sent you an e-mail. If anyone up here like Metropolitan Maltese Rescue needs me to bring the dog up from Toms River, no problem. I'm not working these days so can easily drive down and back. Just let me know.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Sue , I let her know, but have had no response.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

The other rescues have been contacted, but have had no response from them.
So we are back to looking for help with transport. 
Anyone have friends or family that might help?? Thanks, Edie


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> The other rescues have been contacted, but have had no response from them.
> So we are back to looking for help with transport.
> Anyone have friends or family that might help?? Thanks, Edie



Check with Kathy Smola at the rescue railroad,they might have folks that cane help, not sure if they charge for the service...

[email protected]


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks, we may be close to having it, but if it falls through will contact this group and see what they can do. Thanks, Edie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm about 20 minutes south of Toms River....but have to work the next three days. and my groomer called me today asking if I knew of any maltese available for one of her clients....I need to call her back tomorrow...


----------

